# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 43)



## ripjack13 (Oct 22, 2017)

*Out of all your tools, which one is your favorite to use?*
*





*

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the Star wars guy and the hard hat guy...


----------



## Sprung (Oct 22, 2017)

Bandsaw. I love slicing open a piece of wood and seeing what's inside.

It was awesome when I was at Colin's last year and he sliced up a few things on the mill for me - very cool to slice something open on that large of a scale as with a mill.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 22, 2017)

That is a hard one- love making square holes with mortise machine. The planer takes a rough piece and brings it's secrets out. But I have to agree with Matt- the bandsaw- so versatile- quiet- it does open up secrets. I was a my young mill friends place yesterday- just a big bandsaw. Opens up so much beauty.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink (Oct 22, 2017)

My #18 block plane.
It will take the thinnest shavings off the toughest end grains.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CWS (Oct 22, 2017)

My favorite tool is my CNC, but if I had a sawmill it would be the sawmill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 22, 2017)

My bandsaw. I've got an old Rockwell that I bought used from a company going out of business about 24 years ago. It was the first real woodworking tool I owned. Been a solid dependable friend ever since. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 22, 2017)

In the big picture of wood, my chainsaw. In woodworking, my tablesaw. There's just something about cutting wood that I like. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 22, 2017)

Kind of a toss up. My Grandberg Alaskan mill because its always fun to mill lumber and open up a log and see whats inside.



This is the new powerhead for it, a husky 395.



Next would probably be my new Laguna 1836 lathe, Its such a joy to run compared to my old reeves drive delta lathe.



Next would have to be my 1949 South Bend heavy 10l metal lathe. Just something very cool about running a machine that is 20+ years older than you



The 1942 burke mill is almost in the same category. They kinda go well together. Here they are in my old shop.



Yup I guess I'm a power tool guy, I do love machinery.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## steve bellinger (Oct 22, 2017)

Lathe by far

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tclem (Oct 22, 2017)

My dump trailer. It hauls of my ..... around

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## David Hill (Oct 22, 2017)

When I was refurbing antiques— was my Shopsmith. Since I discovered Turnin’ — my lathes if course. Don’t see any end to that relationship!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Oct 22, 2017)

Love my lathe and the 1/2” Thompson bowl gouge...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 22, 2017)

My favorite is using my Carbitec mini lathe with my 3/8" spindle gouge.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 22, 2017)

By far the lathe....to take something that is square or just a total ugly shape and turn it into something functional or artsy is pleasing. Sometimes you can get lost in a piece and forget about everything else.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## kweinert (Oct 23, 2017)

Favorite, and at times most frustrating - the lathe.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 23, 2017)

Depends on the day, sometimes the mill, sometimes the lathe, other times my type 8 Stanley 4 1/2 plane....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 23, 2017)

I love them all but, 1st would be bandsaw mill. 2nd. Scrollsaw

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## justallan (Oct 23, 2017)

I just can't pick a favorite. I do enjoy the heck out of playing with the mill and am still in awe of the CNC enough that I sit and watch it run, but also enjoy using my shop tools to get an end result turn out how I want, or pretty close to it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CWS (Oct 23, 2017)

justallan said:


> I just can't pick a favorite. I do enjoy the heck out of playing with the mill and am still in awe of the CNC enough that I sit and watch it run, but also enjoy using my shop tools to get an end result turn out how I want, or pretty close to it.


Are you doing any 3d printer work?


----------



## justallan (Oct 23, 2017)

CWS said:


> Are you doing any 3d printer work?



Not until we get the cows put away and winter gets here. We just got done shipping calves and preg testing the cows and I need to get some farming done and am trying to build a shop at my house in town. Busy busy busy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Oct 23, 2017)

Sounds like things are keeping you very busy. Hang in there. winters coming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

